# What does MAC stand for?



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 22, 2011)

Just curious- I had a thought that MAC is an acronym and I don't really know what it stands for lol

does anyone know? I'd like to know the answer plz   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And also whenever I think of MAC I think of McDonalds sandwiches (Big Mac) so it's kind of distracting bcs everywhere I hear MAC I think of fast food XD


----------



## lisam9294 (Oct 22, 2011)

haha I believe MAC stands for Makeup Art Cosmetics. Now when I use a MAC product I will be wanting a Big Mac  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 22, 2011)

Make-up Art Cosmetics was founded in Canada in 1994. When I think of MAC I think computers! To me McDonald's is Mickey D's. LOL


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 23, 2011)

Did MAC have a Make a Change campaign for Aids? For some reason, I always thought MAC stands for that. But I googled...and it's Makeup Art Cosmetics.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Ms-Jelena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did MAC have a Make a Change campaign for Aids? For some reason, I always thought MAC stands for that. But I googled...and it's Makeup Art Cosmetics.


 I think you're thinking of their VIVA GLAM campaign.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok thanks guys


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 25, 2011)

Didn't know that either.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 25, 2011)

It was 1984 by Frank Toskan and Frank Angelo. It was purchased by Este Lauder in 1994 and the purchase completed in 1998.  First US MAC opened in 2003 in New York.  
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Make-up Art Cosmetics was founded in Canada in 1994. When I think of MAC I think computers! To me McDonald's is Mickey D's. LOL


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks, zadidoll! I probably remember it from all the promo material they were giving out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

